# Sandy Point "The Point"?



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

When you guys refer to the point, is this the section of the beach you are referring to?? I just wanna make sure me and Foursteps24 get to the right spot in the morning for the Spring Fling!










Thanks!
MYT


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yup!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

That's the point, but dont fall for the HYPE you can catch fish all over.. Especially left of the point! good luck..


----------



## crawdad (Sep 23, 2009)

I have gone by the point about 200yds out with depth finder on and it was only about 13' feet deep so I would think the whole shore line is about the same.I don't know if I missed something as far as trenches or holes.The point does seem to produce as far as people report.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Try to get there early ....the small parking lot fills up fast ...if you get there late your be toting ur gear from the parking lot behind the parking lot ...lol


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

you are wasting your time. I'm in the parking lot at wawas right now and will be at the point with 33 rods set up by 6 am.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I will be there by 6am and set up to fish but its a full moon and the fish have been feeding all nigt so good luck.I brought the metal detector just in case they don't bite...............woody:fishing:


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Good luck guys, watch out for the snag monsters!

GB


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

LOL Husky I just read this!!! LMAO. Thanks guys for the confirmation.

MYT


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you I had a real good time today at spsp.I got to meet some new friends,so what if the fish didn't bite and we had winds and it was cooler. I still had a real good day with new friends. LARRY the big fish turned on just after you and I left................woody:fishing:


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

I had a nice day and it was nice to meet folks, and see others again from previousl spring flings! thanks Orest for organizing again, it was a gorgeous day to be out, even if the fish weren't biting my line.

I have a few pics, but am worn out, I'll try to post them tomorrow. Will probably split it up into a couple posts.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

My daughter Catie and I had a good time yesterday. It was nice to meet all of you. We had a big turnout eh .. It was impressive to look down the beach and see all of those rods and to think they were all P&Sers. Thats the first time I ever went fishing, got skunked and really didn't mind. We should do this more often . Maybe we could have an "End of Season" skunkathon too


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm pretty sure Orest was so sunburnt that his wife mistook him for a tomato when he got home!!!


----------



## seawship (Apr 16, 2010)

*SPSP Tips Please?*

New to the area. Appreciate if anyone will recommend best times/tides and locations to fish SPSP, and also best bait and rigs? Don't necessarily care what we catch - what species and when is best at SPSP? Thanks.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

For targeting striped bass (rockfish):
Bait = bloowdworms or small cutbait
Rig = fishfinder rig or basic top/bottom rig with circle hooks 3/0 - 5/0 and 4-6ounce weight depending on what is holding bottom

The best time to fish is when you are able to, but not between midnight and 5 am since you can't keep them then.

For croaker and spot (wait until may):
Bait = bloodworms, squid, or shrimp
Rig = basic top/bottom rig with small circle hooks (i like size 2) and 4 ounces of weight

Again, whenever you can fish. High tide generally better. Outgoing tide even better.


----------



## seawship (Apr 16, 2010)

*Thank you HuskyMD!*

Appreciate the help.


----------

